# WHP Dare Devil



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo hab da mal ne frage undzwar was ihr vom whp dare devil haltet ich suche nähmlich eine alternative zum adicct wegen den farben oder irgend ein anderes flat bike


----------



## Flatpro (6. Mai 2005)

dare un addict si aber keine flatbikes.... wtp hatn neues flatbike für 650 mit echt guten parts... name is mir grad entfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (6. Mai 2005)

er meint bestimmt Street Bikes ... Ich sag ma des müsst halten... Ach ich hab jetz den Felt doch gebrochen und hab jetz nen WTP 4 Season! fährt sich schon besser


----------



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

ja was soll ich mir den für eins holen so bis 450 mäuse aber halt ein flat (nicht das adicct)


----------



## der Digge (6. Mai 2005)

adicct is ja au kein flat rad


----------



## Renegado (6. Mai 2005)

Warum immer bringst du das mit dem Addict zusammen? DAS IS T EIN REINRASSIGES DIRT/STREET Meinst du nun wirklich Flatland oder Street? Den ich glaub fast du meinst Street dan sag ich das Ace of Space von eastern des uch ganz ok und wenn du Flatland wirklich meinst ( Bist du je schon ma BMX gefahren um dich so zu spezialisieren?) dan frag ma ein von den Flat pros hier...


----------



## der Digge (6. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> ....dan frag ma ein von den Flat pros hier...


gibt aber nur ein orginal


----------



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

ja ich suche ein reine und gute FLAT bike es sei den man kann mit dirt bikes flat tricks machen


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich suche ein reine und gute FLAT bike es sei den man kann mit dirt bikes flat tricks machen



meine pfannkuchen sind auch flat und zwar richtig.
wenn se dirt wären würd ich se net mehr essen .
und street erst........


ne ma im ernst :
willst du echt flatland anfangen ?
da gehört echt mega viel training und disziplin sowie talent zu .
wenn du mit nem fahrrad spontan viel spaß haben willst dann fahr street und hol dir nen addict . mit dem dingen kannst auch herausfinden was dir am meisten liegt.


----------



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

ich will so coole tricks auf der straße machen sowas wie tail whip(oder wie man das so schreibt) usw. was ist da also das bessere flat oder street/dirt und macht keine scherze daraus weil ich meins voll ernst


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2005)

mensch junge
addict
damit kannste machen was dir bock bringt

echt
und son tailwhip wie du meinst is auch mit nem addict drin 
sogar inner miniramp und so oder inner luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

das adicct hat ja garnichts kein rotor keine vorderbremse garnichts


----------



## lostnos (6. Mai 2005)

also wenn du die bremskabel lang genug lässt dann geht da au n barspin mit un wenn du ihn mal kannst ,kannst ihn  au weider zurück machn!vr bremse würd ich jetzt mal sagn die kann man zur not nachrüseten so ne bügelbremse kost ja nur luschige 2.95 bei gsbmx un dann nur noch en kabel un griffe aber des barcuhst du NICHT zur not mahcst du des mit dem fuss un wenn du mal flat tricks machst brem t du einafch hinten dann rollt da au nix mehr!  
also ich hab mirs addict inem laden auf ende  juli reservieren lassen weils einfach hammer is für den preis!!(ahja bei walhall-bicycles.de bekommst des addict au schon für 379 un daredevil für 399!)


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2005)

wer sagt das du das brauchst.

wer nen barspin kann , kann ihn auch zurück
ne vorderradbremse is auch bei flatland kein muss .
viele fahrer fahren brakeless flat.
das solten keine nachteile sein.

edit 
oh zu lahm

naja wie gesagt


----------



## Hund (6. Mai 2005)

mach halt bremmse ab


----------



## lostnos (6. Mai 2005)

jup da war ich schnella  
des versteh ich jetzt nich warum bremse ab wen  er eine haben will?hm?


----------



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

mein freund sagt immer das die gabel beim flat anders ist weil das rad beim dirt viel weiter vorne ist die nabe halt und das es damit halt VIEL leichter ist das rad in der fahrt zu drehen usw. und deshalb es seiden das stimmt halt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (6. Mai 2005)

bist ja ma der knaller ;D

noch nie aufm bmx gesessen und gleich flat fahren wollen oha ;D


ich mach auch tail SPIN ohne vr bremse ;D 

erläuterung:

tail-whip = inna rampe bzw in der luft

tail-spin im flat ;>


capischa comprende?

ps: Es heisst nicht "WHP" sondern: WTP = we the people


----------



## lostnos (6. Mai 2005)

weist du das flatland sack schwer ist un erst rehct am anfang!?


----------



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

mit was sollte ich eurer meinung nach anfangen und vorallem mit was für einem bike


----------



## lostnos (6. Mai 2005)

deie frage is ja überflüssig oder........ . ADDICT!


----------



## Claas_K (6. Mai 2005)

Also wenn du unbedingt gleich Flatland machen willst und dir deiner Sache wirklich sicher bist, was ich bezweifel, dann solltest du dir auch ein Flatland-bike kaufen.
Guck mal beim www.bmx-mailorder.de und da bei Komplettrad->Flatland
Auch anrufen wäre eine gute Lösung, die Jungs sind echt schwer in Ordnung, hab ich grad' heut wieder gemerkt als ich mein neues 4  Seasons bestellt hab' *die Freude ist gross*

P.s:Wenn du von WTP überzeugt bist, das Rad heisst Sinus infos-> www.wethepeople.de

paceClaas_K


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2005)

aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
ADDICT


----------



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

dan sagt mir doch nur mal was besser einfacher und cooler für den anfang ist und ich will ein bike bis 450 Euro mit rotor vr+hr Bremsen 4 Pegs leicht sollte es sein und ich sollte nicht viele proble kriegen ein einfachen trick zu machen


----------



## s1c (6. Mai 2005)

den letzten satz könnt ich dir um die ohren haun


----------



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

o.k. sagt mir was für ein bike und welchen fahrstil dan lerne ich 3-4 jahre und steige dann vielleicht um na ist das was ???????????????????


----------



## coyoute (6. Mai 2005)

mhh also leichtes bmx  .... des könnte dir unterm arsch zusammenbrechen....^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

ich habe aber einen leichten arsch


----------



## jimbim (6. Mai 2005)

da is nur ein satz    

also is der "TITUS Flatliner" gut??
für nen flatland anfänger.??
hier der link zum bike


----------



## drunky-monkey (6. Mai 2005)

ist das teil gut????


----------



## Renegado (6. Mai 2005)

Is nich so der Knaller nach meinem Freund ! Und jetz im Ernst : Also der Junh der fährt Flatland !Hmm und der fährt scho 2 jahre street und dan hat er erst mit Flatland begonnen !Er hat erstma nen halbes jahr gebraucht um sich erstma ordentlich ufm vorderrad zu halten .Ich meine man lernt es , aber langsam, sogar wenn man schon ewig BMX fährt ... Flatland is halt das hardcore Stuff !Aber der Anfang is ARSCH schwer , wenn dus erstma drin hast ,der geilste Sport !Nur ziehste das WIRKLICH durch 1 Jahr nur sinnloses rum geplenkle? Ich kann dir sagen des schwer den ich hab mit Skateboarden angefangen und bis du nen ollie kannst haste dir schon 20.000 Haare ausgeruppt! Das Problem bei der kagge is, es gibt kaum Flatlander! Beim Skaten kannste uch mit gar nix noch Fun  ham, weil im Skatepark 1000 skater sind!Aber mit Flatland biste am arsch ,den da gibts kaum jemmanden der dir was zeigt! des machste dan uf vollem alleingang! (Ernest Hemingway:" Um zu sterben , im Regen!")


----------



## Flatpro (7. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Is nich so der Knaller nach meinem Freund ! Und jetz im Ernst : Also der Junh der fährt Flatland !Hmm und der fährt scho 2 jahre street und dan hat er erst mit Flatland begonnen !Er hat erstma nen halbes jahr gebraucht um sich erstma ordentlich ufm vorderrad zu halten .Ich meine man lernt es , aber langsam, sogar wenn man schon ewig BMX fährt ... Flatland is halt das hardcore Stuff !Aber der Anfang is ARSCH schwer , wenn dus erstma drin hast ,der geilste Sport !Nur ziehste das WIRKLICH durch 1 Jahr nur sinnloses rum geplenkle? Ich kann dir sagen des schwer den ich hab mit Skateboarden angefangen und bis du nen ollie kannst haste dir schon 20.000 Haare ausgeruppt! Das Problem bei der kagge is, es gibt kaum Flatlander! Beim Skaten kannste uch mit gar nix noch Fun  ham, weil im Skatepark 1000 skater sind!Aber mit Flatland biste am arsch ,den da gibts kaum jemmanden der dir was zeigt! des machste dan uf vollem alleingang! (Ernest Hemingway:" Um zu sterben , im Regen!")


oder man wohnt in köln und geht zum landschaftsverband


----------



## RISE (7. Mai 2005)

Einen Tailwhip wirst du sowieso nicht so schnell lernen, denn so einfach wie er aussieht ist er nicht unbedingt.

Wenn dir das Addict aufgrund der Farbe nicht gefällt (das in mahagoni finde ich ehrlich gesagt sehr schick), dann kauf dir für 15 noch 2 Dosen Lack im Baumakrt und das Problem hat sich erledigt.

Ansonsten gucke mal nach anderen WTP Bikes, es gibt auch welche mit VR Bremse (Primate, wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Das Nova ist auch wieder nur aus Hi Ten, wenn dir das für den Anfang langt ist es ok, aber ansich ist 4130 besser.

Haro hat doch bestimmt auch irgendwas in der Preisklasse?!


----------



## lostnos (7. Mai 2005)

hier in deutschland gibts kein haro mehr   aber im sonderangebot bei gsbmx  hats noch wleche ganz billig!


----------



## Claas_K (7. Mai 2005)

Aufjedenfall solltest du dich mit der Entscheidung beeilen, das Dare Devil wird soweit ich weiß in der momentanen Ausführung nicht mehr produziert ( z.B: parano garage hat nur noch die in "braun" und schwarz wird es nie mehr geben!!! Es sollen ganz neue Modelle, zum Sommer ???, kommen

Also schlag zu, ist für den Preis ein sehr gutes bike. Ebenfalls VR Bremse haben das Thrillseeker , Sinus & das genannte primate, all diese bikes liegen aber ein oder zwei Zähne ausserhalb deines Budgets.
Wenn du aber ein Dare Devil in schwarz haben willst guck mal bei Janosch's bmx shop, die haben/hatten? noch welche

Eine VR Brmse kann man aber auch wie schon oft gesagt "nachrüsten"

paceils


----------

